# BMW spare key not working! Please help!!!



## arturmeireles (Oct 1, 2013)

A week ago I left my key inside my car(X6) and I didn't find the replacement key so I called BMW and asked them how could they help me and they said there are 2 ways: breaking your window or order a new key. I opted for a new key but not the remote key which cost 260€. I ordered the key that comes inside the key that we use when the remote runs out of battery. Today I got the new key from BMW and it's not working!!! BMW guaranteed me that they ordered the key according to my cars chasi number. So how come the door doesn't open? I attached a pic of the key.


----------



## Bob Shiftright (Feb 3, 2006)

I just bought the BMW plastic "wallet" key for my car, as well as the adapter to use it in the fob slot to start the car. It works perfectly, and will start the car, just as advertised. It cost $71 US IIRC for both pieces.

(In earlier years BMWs came with 3 keys including the plastic one in the US. No more.)

I considered the "just a spare (metal) key" like you have, but the flat plastic key with embedded chip made more sense (for me). I was assured that the plastic is fairly durable.

So I have no idea why your key doesn't work.

(I did tell my BMW parts guy that I "trust but verify" so I checked that it worked before I left their lot.)

Not my wallet key but identical.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Shouldn't you be talking to BMW? Make them backup the garuntee.


----------

